# Roto Grows, Omega Gardens, Gi Grows I got some Questions?



## deeznuts (Jan 19, 2008)

I have searched around the net and really found no threads that really help with info about the rotating garden systems.
Please No stories of my brothers uncles cousin says.......
I want real people with Real Knowledge. Trying to build a helpful post after days of searching many forums in vain.
Please no off topics here either.
Questions, Such as: 
1. How often would you change the reservoir solution?
2. How do you like it?
3. How do you change over from solutions from vegetative to flowering? 
4. Do you input your clones right away?
5. What kinds of "real yield" do you get on say a 360 site model? 
6. What kind of spacing are you giving them?
7. How many Plants on a larger 360 site model?
Any body have any other real questions shoot and let's make this post worth reading.
Thanks for all your help and letting me lurk around for a while.


----------



## deeznuts (Jan 23, 2008)

Ok got some info on my rotating garden of choice. Talked to a few new found friends and they all have the 360 site bonzai rotating garden. They all liked it two have returned to buy another.
My local shop told me the owner of the Bonzai died and the guy he hired to fix his tech problems bought the company.
When you order one he will set it up in his shop and run it for a day to make sure there are no problems from the factory.
I really like this set up so I will order one next week and let you know how I like it. I really like the idea of the light being able to move closer to the wheel.
The measurements of the bonzai are:
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The 360 plant hydroponics systems use two lights. Dimensions for Bonsai 360 are 68" D x 62" W x 66" H. (ballasts and bulbs not included)[/FONT]

Link is here Bonzai 360 Rotating Gardens
Any one else out there......


----------



## potroast (Jan 24, 2008)

I've never seen that one, I saw an Omega at a trade show several years ago. I've never seen any in use, it looks like it will grow a lot of little plants.

Let us know how it works for 4 grand.


----------



## Rotoman (Mar 6, 2008)

I have used the rroto grow and its great


----------



## IronMike (Apr 9, 2008)

Can you specify please? You said it works great, well how much bud did you harvest per plant? How long from seedlings to harvest? How tall were your plants? I'm thinking of implementing this system but every site only describes the uses with lettuce, herbs and fruits etc. What about weed? Any first hand accounts would be very persuasive, thanks.


----------



## deeznuts (Apr 14, 2008)

A friend just got his self a rotating garden what kind we don't know bought it off a dead guy so his partner had no info. It's a nice model. I'll check back in a few months and let you know how it goes.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 1, 2008)

deeznuts said:


> I have searched around the net and really found no threads that really help with info about the rotating garden systems.
> Please No stories of my brothers uncles cousin says.......
> I want real people with Real Knowledge. Trying to build a helpful post after days of searching many forums in vain.
> Please no off topics here either.
> ...



1.) Bonzai: Just keep the ec,tds and PH of the resovoir correct, and have a seperate rez with nice clean RO water for the flushing schedule that you set, all you do is switch the pump for one rez to another.

GI grow: Never!!

2.)Bonzai: I here they have serious problems after a couple harvests mainly stemming from the weak metal that forms the rings become elliptical, causing all sort of problems....

GI GROW: Rock solid beats, but overall I do not like the drip system that comes with it.

Oemga: These are the bollox's, cannot beat these guys, there is a reason they are 5k new a piece.. haha

3.) Same answer as question 1...

4.)No you need to get them rooted flat first, then once they have a decent root system they can go upside down. LOL

5.)on a 360 site, My personal opinion is to pack it with 360, as full as it goes, I have seen come out of 360's anywhere from 4lbs to 6 lbs standard, but once I saw a 10lbs pull...

6.)NONE thats my personal opinion for thesse wheels give em none...

7.)360.

Hit me up if you need more specific info.

Also I reccomend veggin for only 2 days, max 5...


----------



## deeznuts (Jun 21, 2008)

My friend purchased his roto gro. We currently only have 96 plants in a 120 site machine. He transplanted his clones into the machine as soon as the root system made it to the outer edges of the small propogation cubes.
It seems to him if he put 120 plants in there it would be very packed and the plants would not get a good light amount?
Any ideas?
My friend liked the roto grow so much he just purchased an omega garden model 1001. Now that is a bad ass son of a gun.
I can say that the plants are now in the first days of the fourth week. At less than 6 inches they have a hugely fat stalk and high concentration of bud sites. Very big buds. 
I'll give an update on how much comes out of it.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 22, 2008)

I have found that filling the system to the max will always give you the best yeild.

I know it seems like they are going to be really crowded, but the highest yeilds come those that are.

We made the mistake of underfilling one, and the difference was a entire pound...


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 22, 2008)

pictures or starting a diray would be great, there is next to none on this forum doing rotationals...


----------



## jennagerman (Jul 24, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> 1.) Bonzai: Just keep the ec,tds and PH of the resovoir correct, and have a seperate rez with nice clean RO water for the flushing schedule that you set, all you do is switch the pump for one rez to another.
> 
> GI grow: Never!!
> 
> ...


What should the flushing schedule be? once a day like the feeding or once a week, or whats the best? thank you


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 24, 2008)

Flushing is pretty much whatever you choose to do it at.

Some flush plants once a week, some flush before they Flower and at the End Of Flower.

Some flush every two weeks.

It is a matter of choice,

If you are using a GI rotational, you need to get low sodium nutes because it is not possible to flush in that system...


----------



## mrbuzzsaw (Jul 25, 2008)

deeznuts said:


> Ok got some info on my rotating garden of choice. Talked to a few new found friends and they all have the 360 site bonzai rotating garden. They all liked it two have returned to buy another.
> My local shop told me the owner of the Bonzai died and the guy he hired to fix his tech problems bought the company.
> When you order one he will set it up in his shop and run it for a day to make sure there are no problems from the factory.
> I really like this set up so I will order one next week and let you know how I like it. I really like the idea of the light being able to move closer to the wheel.
> ...



my understanding is that Currently omega branded systems are the only ones worth a shit!
only ones UL Listed.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 25, 2008)

I believe that the rotogro is also.








But regardless of whether its UL listed they are all really amazing systems, and you would be lucky to own any one of them....


----------



## Medijuana Man (Aug 4, 2008)

potroast said:


> I've never seen that one, I saw an Omega at a trade show several years ago. I've never seen any in use, it looks like it will grow a lot of little plants.
> 
> Let us know how it works for 4 grand.


Hey
Noticed you are in SD. I live in SC right now but I am looking for space to have some fun indoors. I am interested in getting to know some stuff about growing. I have developed a couple of other businesses in the past. I am building a site now url is www.medijuana.org . No site up yet just bought the URL. I would like to have some growing consult. I am also looking to develop relationships and business models for the future, which I think is on its way to us......LMK if you are cool


----------



## omegafarmer (Oct 24, 2008)

check out the new stacking volksgarden unit from omega. the units are on drawer slides on pallet racking so if you have the height you can double up and also have no wasted space end to end.


----------



## omegafarmer (Oct 24, 2008)

there was an article in cannabis culture about a guy running a bonzai and i think he did op with it, but he said that the bonzai lost its shape after a while meaning that it didnt stay round so all of the wheel would no longer get watered. same guy said he wished he had spent the money to get the omega.

the stainless steel omegas are no longer available though they have a new one that is the least expensive unit out there 2k so its makes it pretty easy to get into it now, you still have to add the lighting.


----------



## Bigcool (Oct 24, 2008)

SUPER DUPPER SPAM 

Six times the headache, poor use of space, 
I hear after a year the plastic starts to crack from the light
turns brittle and your plants fall out. 

Another Omega brainchild, wonder if it will end up left behind in some warehouse in Canada when you bug out LOLOL
Man cool story...


----------



## stucklikechuck (Oct 24, 2008)

here comes omegafarmer bumping another old topic...


----------



## omegafarmer (Oct 31, 2008)

Bigcool said:


> SUPER DUPPER SPAM
> 
> Six times the headache, poor use of space,
> I hear after a year the plastic starts to crack from the light
> ...


 potroast





makes its own sauce
*Mr. Ganja*




Join Date: May 2006​ Location: San Diego, CA​ Posts: 2,518​ *Gallery: *
*
































*
































permalink
I don't know, Bigcool, that's not what appears to be ironic to me. 

Since you created 2 more usernames and are answering your own posts, do you want to keep Bigcool, Karma..TED, or omegagardens?

And really, answering your own posts requires more psychological therapy than we're prepared to give you around here.

HTH 
__________________
*Cultivation Consultant and*
*a Sexual Propagator*  ___________  _*Answering growing questions on the Net for 11 Years *_


i believe that this outing by the staff here at rolitup.org says all that needs to be said about the credibility of this poster. and that he is about as smart as homer simpson. i am so smart s - m - r - t - i am so smart ....


----------



## Bigcool (Nov 1, 2008)

your questioning anyones credibility Ted
best crawl back into your van and have a nap, Your a bit testy


----------



## omegafarmer (Nov 2, 2008)

Bigcool said:


> your questioning anyones credibility Ted
> best crawl back into your van and have a nap, Your a bit testy


so says the guy with 3 names coming from the same IP address lolol

if you where really worried about being found out you would not be posting to an MJ forum with a traceable account. you really need to be smarter then you are, guess you will have to blame that on????????


----------



## Bigcool (Nov 19, 2008)

worried about being found out??? LOL OmegaFarmer you are the low life not me, I pay my bills and have never stooped to the low levels of OMEGA GARDENS. I think the public should you run such a shady business .


----------



## itsmeagain (Jan 28, 2009)

http://www.fullmeltbubble.com/forum/showthread.php?t=416


----------

